# Yamaha APX500iii



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've been playing these at L&M over the past month. I really like it. I played three at the Whyte Ave store the other day - noticed some slight differences. One was very good. The second one sounded a wee bit thinner and the third had the action a little bit too high. These are $399.99. 

This is a comfortable, very playable guitar for me. The slimmer neck suits my electric guitar conditioned fret hand. Sounded (the good one) surprising full for a smaller thin bodied guitar

I actually have $400 in gear cash burning a hole in my pocket.

Yamaha - APX Acoustic/Electric Cutaway Guitar - Vintage Sunburst


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I played one of couple of months ago at my local L & M and couldn't believe the sustain. I was very impressed. It just kept ringing and ringing. As you say, for a thinner body guitar it is quite the guitar.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

looks good, I may try one next visit so keep us informed -better spend the loot before you catch fire !


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have given this a whirl three times. I still find the radius just a little flat and the frets a little small. Had to line my pocket with fire retardant. I found that the Epiphone AJ220sce has the neck specification I'm interested in - 12" radius, 1 11/16" nut, med. jumbo frets and a slim 60s profile. My only concern is the advanced jumbo size which is actually more dreadnought size, a little bigger than I like it, but it does have a cutaway and a solid spruce top. At least it isn't a jumbo with a 17" lower bout.

The Epis are in stock at Whyte Ave and Edmonton South, so I will give them a whirl.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I will experiment with different types of strings first. Got a set of Martin Flexible Core Silk and Phosphor on order.


----------

